# Course Review - Guildford GC



## Paul_Stewart (May 17, 2010)

GUILDFORD GOLF CLUB  
High Path Road, Guildford, Surrey GU1 2HL 
Download with some steep slopes
6,160 yards, Par 69, CSS 70

INTRODUCTION 
Played as part of a 36-hole company event.  Also played a practice round there the previous week.  Played all three rounds off the yellow tees (5,728 yards, par 69, SSS 69).

LOCATION
Off the A246 as you approach Guildford from the North side.  Signposted from the A246.

SIGNATURE HOLE
Par 5 8th hole that plays 579 off the whites but 100 yards less from the yellows. Downhill dog-leg left to right which can easily be reached in two. But beware the slopes leading down to the green and don't block yourself out by playing too far right off the tee.  Green slopes from front to back.

FRONT NINE
Make your score on the first five as 6 and 7 across the road are really tough.  Lots of two-tier greens and slopes to play havoc with your approach shots.

BACK NINE
Quite hilly with the climb up 14 just preparing you for the Alpe D'Huez up to the 17th green.  The par threes at 13 and 16 play a lot longer than they look.  And the final hole is not the pushover you think with OOB left and too far right leaving an impossible pitch to a sloping green.

HIDDEN ATTRIBUTE
In the right conditions, you could drive the 415-yard 15th and you will hit some big drives on the hard fast downland fairways.  But that does not mean you will score well.

WEBSITE
http://www.guildfordgolfclub.co.uk/index.lasso?pg=317039963f7d4810

COSTS
Green Type Members Guest Without Member** 
18 Holes Â£22.00 Â£60.00 (up to 4pm) 
18 Holes Fourball Group Special Offer (occas.) Â£120.00 
All day  Â£26 Â£70 
Twilight Rate* Â£15 Â£20


----------



## RGDave (May 17, 2010)

Glad to see the old course get a mention.
I used to run across it (and even cycle) as a kid. As my family live there, I ought to take the hickory bats for an outing there one day.
Extensive review, thanks.

What did you make of it?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (May 18, 2010)

Nice enough course Dave but just too hilly and hard walking to make it really top notch.  Par threes are excellent.  Shot 70 and 72 in the competition to qualify for a national final at St.Anne's Old Links.


----------



## sev112 (May 19, 2010)

i like Guildford, but havent played there for getting on for 10 years i guess.

17th is a great hole down the hill and up again
And those that do try and drive long on 15 (over the bomb crater if i remember right ??) often end up in the rubbish on the right


----------

